# Texture pricing



## 5star (Sep 9, 2021)

I am a general contractor in Oregon. For the last 25 years I have done new manufactured homes and the traveling has taken a toll on me... im ready to start doing local stuff, I know I prob wont make the money I make now but I'm willing to take the pay cut. That being said, I want to start doing texture as I'm great at it.. I have the ability to match anything and all to the T but would want to focus on spraying.

Im really wanting to spray new construction orange peel and knock down... what is the current going price for your area for both?

Thank you in advance for the input!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

If you want to find these things out isn't it easiest to just call a drywall company in whatever state County and city you're interested in and asking for a price? Or just send them a blueprint or some basic stuff like 9 ft ceilings, square feet, and other details and ask for a bid from a couple companies? 

Just call your local drywall guys and ask for a price. I mean don't tell them you're going to not give them the work haha just ask a square foot price for an easy job. 

As for your labor costs, material costs, transportation, office, software, taxes, licensing, insurance, and other various over head costs well you'll need to figure it all out on your own. 

As for reputation and how you'll win any bids you should know 😉 how to advertise your work.


----------



## dwnorman (Jan 10, 2022)

The pricing can actually change a lot depending on the area you're in. What's the cost of living there? I like the suggestion before about calling local drywall business in the area and asking for a price. There's an example of a drywall business you might reach out to. Find similar ones near you.

Do your research in your city. You can also gain some valuable insights into the industry in the area by doing this.


----------

